# LED Headlight conversion 2021 Tiguan SE R-Line



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Guys and Gals

It may not exist yet but is anyone aware of LED bulbs for the new R-Line? I love the car but I feel its weird they did not include LED headlights. Also, based on older models and people who may have them, is this a simple change of a light bulb or is there additional equipment. I am not super handy lol


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Aliexpress Tiguan LED headlights, lots of options, but I'm pretty certain you need to pull the front bumper off to do it, I could be completely wrong on that.


----------



## T dub C (Feb 11, 2005)

pufffee said:


> Hi Guys and Gals
> 
> It may not exist yet but is anyone aware of LED bulbs for the new R-Line? I love the car but I feel its weird they did not include LED headlights. Also, based on older models and people who may have them, is this a simple change of a light bulb or is there additional equipment. I am not super handy lol


The SE R Line came with Halogen headlamps standard. The SEL Premium R line has standard LED headlamps. Some folks will simply put LED bulbs in halogen lamps, but that has the potential to create obnoxious/ dangerous glare for other drivers. 

I am sure there are some options for replacing the entire headlamp assembly.


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

T dub C said:


> The SE R Line came with Halogen headlamps standard. The SEL Premium R line has standard LED headlamps. Some folks will simply put LED bulbs in halogen lamps, but that has the potential to create obnoxious/ dangerous glare for other drivers.
> 
> I am sure there are some options for replacing the entire headlamp assembly.


Thanks! that is what I am trying to figure. Why would the LED bulb in the SEL not provide the same potential glare, etc. Just trying to understand, I dont know much about any of this lol I know some people in older cars do this and sometimes it looks tacky but I thought they would have perfected it on newer cars to avoid those issues


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

LED bulbs in halogen reflectors ARE getting better, but still far from a dedicated built LED housing. I just went ahead and bit the bullet and ordered a set of BECs. They came in this week but have not installed them yet. They look quite good and seem well built. Otherwise, might find something at Headlight Revolution (I hear the new Morimoto set-up is getting a lot of positive attention) or DeAutoLED (ALWAYS been a reliable source for me).


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

shortybdub said:


> LED bulbs in halogen reflectors ARE getting better, but still far from a dedicated built LED housing. I just went ahead and bit the bullet and ordered a set of BECs. They came in this week but have not installed them yet. They look quite good and seem well built. Otherwise, might find something at Headlight Revolution (I hear the new Morimoto set-up is getting a lot of positive attention) or DeAutoLED (ALWAYS been a reliable source for me).


Thanks!


----------



## D.A. Sell (Mar 29, 2021)

pufffee said:


> Hi Guys and Gals
> 
> It may not exist yet but is anyone aware of LED bulbs for the new R-Line? I love the car but I feel its weird they did not include LED headlights. Also, based on older models and people who may have them, is this a simple change of a light bulb or is there additional equipment. I am not super handy lol


Just read a post about a guy with the same model...(i also just got one myself) he said he used "lasfit" led conversion kit. from the looks of it, its plug and play. Only thing that worries me, is that they rep on the phone told me they have yet to test them on the 2021 models yet...but it might be worth a shot!


----------



## Static_Steve (May 9, 2018)

D.A. Sell said:


> Just read a post about a guy with the same model...(i also just got one myself) he said he used "lasfit" led conversion kit. from the looks of it, its plug and play. Only thing that worries me, is that they rep on the phone told me they have yet to test them on the 2021 models yet...but it might be worth a shot!


I had actually ordered the low beam bulbs quite a while ago and they work great. Not a fan that the R Line Black doesn't have LED headlights. Only issue I had was fitment inside the original housing. The bulbs were a pain to twist back in, especially with no room to look around to see how it is orientated. But, no issues after the install.

Here's a thread on the BEC lights with pics from a guy removing his bumper, definitely considering these.

BEC Retrofit HID/LED Headlights

🍻


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

Did the DeAuto LED bulbs in the BS non R headlights. Def better.
Patiently waiting for BEC to make more. Hard to come by and he told me there’s no immediate plans


----------



## Reynoirjr (Aug 10, 2021)

T dub C said:


> The SE R Line came with Halogen headlamps standard. The SEL Premium R line has standard LED headlamps. Some folks will simply put LED bulbs in halogen lamps, but that has the potential to create obnoxious/ dangerous glare for other drivers.
> 
> I am sure there are some options for replacing the entire headlamp assembly.


Could we just use the SEL headlights in our SE's would the fitment not be the same or is there a programming issue?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I would expect quite a few coding changes if you swap out headlights to LED assemblies. Ross-Tech probably has some comments in their forum about it.


----------



## Reynoirjr (Aug 10, 2021)

jonese said:


> I would expect quite a few coding changes if you swap out headlights to LED assemblies. Ross-Tech probably has some comments in their forum about it.


Thank you gonna send them an email. I figured some coding and maybe some wiring would be different. Just looking for a way to do it and then I can get started, It'll be a cool little project for myself.


----------



## Kittyrichie (Sep 23, 2021)

replaced low beams… getting the check headlights light and message every time on start up. Anyone know how to reset this? New to the VW fam.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Kittyrichie said:


> replaced low beams… getting the check headlights light and message every time on start up. Anyone know how to reset this? New to the VW fam.


What did you replace them with? As long as I have been a VW owner, CANBUS anything has been the way to go for all lights. I was SHOCKED when I replaced the fog lights on the Tig with regular LEDs as I read here some other users had done and got no messages on the dash 😂


----------



## Kittyrichie (Sep 23, 2021)

They are Lasfit H7 all in one conversion.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Kittyrichie said:


> They are Lasfit H7 all in one conversion.


The Lasfit Pro-MB2 LED kit that goes for 99.99 for our tiguans is designed to take care of bulb out warnings in the dash, if that is the one you got exchange them for another set.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

shortybdub said:


> LED bulbs in halogen reflectors ARE getting better, but still far from a dedicated built LED housing. I just went ahead and bit the bullet and ordered a set of BECs. They came in this week but have not installed them yet. They look quite good and seem well built. Otherwise, might find something at Headlight Revolution (I hear the new Morimoto set-up is getting a lot of positive attention) or DeAutoLED (ALWAYS been a reliable source for me).


Thanks for the feedback - our LEDs were heavily designed around the housing so they worked well for this model.

They have a bright clean-cut off - our LEDs rank higher in 3rd party charts and have had great feedback with the cut-off which is most important part of the bulb:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta


----------



## nickzahra11 (Dec 10, 2019)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the feedback - our LEDs were heavily designed around the housing so they worked well for this model.
> 
> They have a bright clean-cut off - our LEDs rank higher in 3rd party charts and have had great feedback with the cut-off which is most important part of the bulb:
> 
> ...


LEDs do not belong anywhere near halogen housings (which is why they are illegal for road use). Putting a super bright LED into a halogen reflector housing is a recipe for blinding people. I get that you sell these products, but please stop spreading misleading information because they really do not work well in any scenario.


----------



## my1stvwtiguan (Dec 20, 2021)

If the housing is projector, I would suggest you use HID instead of LED.

Color temp should be the 3200K, to have a properly light out put, anything higher you will not going to see anything. I personally prefer the Philips HIDs or the closest color match if ordering it from amazon.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Soooooo here’s some actual pictures of DeAutokeys bulbs for the Tiguan. We’ve not been flashed and I’m incredibly surprised how great these do at night. The cut off is perfect and no aiming was needed. 

Lights by John Wilkinson, on Flickr
Lights by John Wilkinson, on Flickr
I’ve heard of some being able to install these without removing a few pieces of body work….I did this as it was the easiest way.
Lights by John Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

sk8too said:


> Soooooo here’s some actual pictures of DeAutokeys bulbs for the Tiguan. We’ve not been flashed and I’m incredibly surprised how great these do at night. The cut off is perfect and no aiming was needed.
> 
> Lights by John Wilkinson, on Flickr
> Lights by John Wilkinson, on Flickr
> ...


THANK YOU! 

We appreciate it. In our last post we were simply trying to share real customer feedback but it always great when the customer posts and really means the world to us.

Our LEDs compared to competitor they have had a lot of feedback like you are seeing and they are bright.


These are for 2009/11 and 2018+ including 2021/22:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta



2012-17 model with custom built-in adapter:


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat




Thanks again


----------

